# Arachnids



## Cromox (Jun 15, 2011)

Angry Jumper by JSRL Anthology, on Flickr




Jumper by JSRL Anthology, on Flickr




Jumper by JSRL Anthology, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 15, 2011)

Good images.  :thumbup:

That second one isnt a jumper.  Looks like either a wolf or fishing spider.  Kind of hard to tell the eye arrangement from just the one pic.

Any of these look familiar?

Eye arrangement for jumping spiders:







Eye arrangement for wolf spiders:






And fishing spider eyes:


----------



## Cromox (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow... thanks alot m8.. you helped me to ID my arachnids.. he he


----------



## molested_cow (Jun 16, 2011)

AI you should sell those as T-shirts!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 16, 2011)

Cromox said:


> Wow... thanks alot m8.. you helped me to ID my arachnids.. he he



My area of knowledge is pretty much limited to N. America so I only give you a best guess.  I love spiders though.  Keep em coming!

This may be usefull to you as well:  Spider Forums - Spider Identification Guide


----------



## Cromox (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks AI... and heck yeah.. you should sell those T shirts.. ha ha


----------



## cuezombies (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful in a kill it with fire sort of way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I keep going back to #1! 

WHY DO I CLICK ON SPIDER THREADS.


----------



## Cromox (Jun 16, 2011)

What's wrong with spider thread?


----------



## cuezombies (Jun 16, 2011)

I hate spiders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the macros are always so gorgeous... I'll never learn!

Just to clarify, nothing I've said was meant as a slight against you! Perhaps I should have been more clear; I really enjoyed #1 and the set in general. I'm always impressed when a photo of a spider keeps me coming back (in an, "ick, that is DISGUSTING- but wait... I have to look at it again," kind of way). I meant for there to be a compliment in there somewhere, promise!


----------



## Cromox (Jun 16, 2011)

Ha ha.. no problem mate... That's why I locked on macro.. I see what other people careless all the while....  All the gorgeous creatures... when seen up close...


----------



## Akiboy (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice pics


----------



## mjbine (Jun 16, 2011)

cool set


----------



## Cromox (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Akiboy & Mjbine...


----------

